
Egyptians Utilize Social Media in Massive Anti-Gov. Demonstration - ArabGeek
http://arabcrunch.com/2011/01/egyptians-utilize-social-media-in-the-massive-anti-mubarak-demonstration-now-live-streaming.html
======
ArabGeek
now they are live streaming demonstrations

